# Bach 3rd Concerto



## aMJel (Sep 5, 2011)

Can't find anywhere Bach 3rd Concerto -minor 
does anyone have that?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Bach's third concerto for what?


----------



## Moira (Apr 1, 2012)

aMJel said:


> Can't find anywhere Bach 3rd Concerto -minor
> does anyone have that?


aMJel, Concertos are written for a solo instrument (usually) and an orchestra. They are numbered by the instrument as in Beethoven's Fifth Piano Concerto. So more information is needed in order for us to help you.


----------



## aMJel (Sep 5, 2011)

OK, Thank you-
I mean this one in a Minor:


----------



## aMJel (Sep 5, 2011)

Found it already! Thanks anyway!


----------



## GoneBaroque (Jun 16, 2011)

aMJel, Bach composed six Brandenburg Concertos each highlighting various combinations of instruments. For example, Number three is primarily strings, while number 2 features trumpet and woodwinds and 5 spotlights the harpsichord. All are eminently worth getting to know.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

aMJel said:


> Can't find anywhere Bach 3rd Concerto -minor
> does anyone have that?


_Brandenburg Concerto _#3 in G major, BWV1048 as part of a set of six. Scored for 3 violins, 3 violas, 3 cellos, bass and continuo. Likely to symbolise the Trinity, with much emphasis of the very unusual (bottom heavy) 3 way instrumentation.


----------

